
Samsung’s new Galaxy Tab has a bizarre design flaw - StanAngeloff
https://bgr.com/2019/05/01/galaxy-tab-s5e-wifi-connection-issues-samsung/
======
StanAngeloff
After Asus giving up on the tablet market [1] and Samsung dropping the ball on
quality recently, there's very little choice for consumers left. Apart from
getting an iPad and investing in the Apple ecosystem, there's not much left
out there. Lots of cheap Chinese knock offs, quantity over quality...

[1] [https://www.xda-developers.com/asus-quits-zenpad-
tablets/](https://www.xda-developers.com/asus-quits-zenpad-tablets/)

------
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.sammobile.com/2019/05/01/galaxy-tab-s5e-wi-fi-
is...](https://www.sammobile.com/2019/05/01/galaxy-tab-s5e-wi-fi-issue)

